# OEM Vs. Retail CPU's



## Vietnow (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm looking to complete my first build and I'm wondering what the real difference is between buying a CPU labeled OEM or a retail packaged CPU. Case in point:

AMD Phenom II X4 820 2.8GHz OEM

*Vs.*

AMD Phenom II X4 840 3.2GHz Retail


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 12, 2011)

OEM = processor only, no heatsink/fan


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 12, 2011)

1. Packaging and accessories: The heatsink and fan aren't included in OEM CPU's, so you'd have to buy a separate one. Also, it's most likely you don't get a box with it.
2. Price: OEM CPU's are cheaper than the retail ones.
3. Warranty length: The OEM CPU that you listed only has a 30 day warranty. The retail one has a 3 year warranty, but unless you're a hardcore overclocker, that won't matter.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 12, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> OEM = processor only, no heatsink/fan



I would recommend getting a Phenom II 9** series not the 820/840


----------



## netieb (Mar 12, 2011)

> 3. Warranty length: The OEM CPU that you listed only has a 30 day warranty. The retail one has a 3 year warranty, but unless you're a hardcore overclocker, that won't matter.



+1 thats the only thing that really matters.


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 13, 2011)

i have seen one cpu fail ever and that was when a power surge blew the PSU motherboard, cpu and ram. a cpu warrenty is something i have never worried about.


----------

